# Generador de funciones virtual¿?



## makine (May 21, 2008)

Hola a todos, existe un Virtual Oscilloscope (Shockwave Simulation),
http://www.virtual-oscilloscope.com 
existe algo similar para un frecuencimetro y un generador de funciones del tipo  HAMEG? para poder introducir señales en el osciloscopio? O algun programa para tener un laboratorio de instrumentación virtual?

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## digitalis (May 22, 2008)

Hola,

esta gente tiene una gran cantidad de instrumentos virtuales de laboratorio.

http://www.audon.co.uk/hgen.html

Saludos.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (May 7, 2009)

bueno aqui va mi aporte.. es algo viejo... pero funciona muy bien...


----------



## Tomasito (May 7, 2009)

Estos programas son generadores de funciones para la PC?

Osea, sacan la señal por la placa de sonido?

Sería bastante interesante eso...

Yo tenía uno pero solo senoidal.


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2009)

El único problema, es que la tarjeta de sonido solo puede entregar frecuencias dentro del espectro audible. Para algunas aplicaciones está bien, pero en otras se puede necesitar un poco mas.
Una alternativa, sería construir un generador a partir de algunos osciladores.


----------



## Tomasito (May 8, 2009)

Si, y solo podés sacar señales analógicas porque tienen un capacitor a la salida. Si lo sacás (En las viejas por lo menos, se podía), podrías usarla con señales digitales también.


Y si, te limitás a unos pocos KHz, pero pensá que antes que nada, es algo. Para el que no tiene generador de funciones puede ser muy útil, además una placa de sonido barata sale 5 o 7 dolares (Y casi todos ya la tienen integrada en la pc).

Y es útil para llevar en la notebook, eso no se puede negar


----------



## estgeryu (Sep 13, 2009)

hola Franco Jaraba mira... me tira un cuadro de error cuando ejecuto cualquiera d las aplicaciones... me dice q me falta un *.dll t agradecería q me lo pasaras...
gracias saludos


----------

